# Flats & Bay 1660 Restore



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

See you in May! REALLY beautiful skiff, enjoy. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I have always liked that hull. Great looking boat!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

great looking boat, nice work.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Great Job!


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Great job for sure! Another rebuild, making it nicer than when it left from the factory!


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

looks great brother


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It is a beauty. Give us the particulars, how does it ride and how fast. I may be down nest season to chase Tarpon with you


----------



## shuskins (Apr 10, 2013)

The ride is really good. I was most impressed. Very, very smooth and being honest with the other flats and bay owners, she handles chop like a boss. The Nautilus Smart Tabs I installed made a world of difference out of the hole. I got the lock out brackets so I can pole In shallow water where they won't break off in reverse. Without the trolling motor and 2 12v batteries I can get a stable 8" draft. I have not seen what it is without the extra weight of those yet. A 48hp Johnson SPL hangs on the back and my Elite 5 GPS reads 36mph, again without the trolling motor and 2 batteries. Another great little surprise was how well it poles. I mean it does not pole like some super skinny skiffs I have poled before, but the extra effort needed is really minimal at best. Again a real treat and as soon as I make my way on top the platform and give it one good shove I smile I swear . It really has been a good experiance getting her back into shape. If it was not for this website and all the good reviews on these boats, I would have missed this great boat. It was a great purchase and I don't come by those very much. If you are looking for a do all type of skiff, you would be hard pressed finding another that offers what these do in the price range.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Your post made me want to get my boat done so I can post the results. Let me know how you like the Elite 5. I have one that I have not used yet :-/


----------



## FlyLord (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the same boat! You’re making me want to do mine like this!!! Love it brotha


----------



## EBall33 (Jun 4, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful! Great job. Couldn’t help but smile as I was reading your post. I agree 100% with everything you said. I hve this same exact boat. Not nearly in as good in condition. Same color. However, original paint from 1997. I have yet found a shop that can match the color . How did ya get it done? Looks phenomenal!


----------

